# My dog having fun (pics)



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Loved them! Great job on the pictures.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

We have half-brothers


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey, how did you prepare for the AD?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome looking girl and pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

hunterisgreat said:


> Hey, how did you prepare for the AD?


Yes we have half brothers indeed, how are you liking him? With Gnash I have a mega dose of speed, courage and aggression! For the AD I swam him for endurance, ran him for 2 miles, 3-4 times a week to get pads tough and him used to the bike. Took less than 30 days to prep for the AD but he was pretty fit to begin with.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Packen said:


> Yes we have half brothers indeed, how are you liking him? With Gnash I have a mega dose of speed, courage and aggression! For the AD I swam him for endurance, ran him for 2 miles, 3-4 times a week to get pads tough and him used to the bike. Took less than 30 days to prep for the AD but he was pretty fit to begin with.


Love him. Jäger has tons of courage and aggression, but is remarkably calm and stable out in public. I used to think he was fast until I got my female. She's stupid fast. You have to run like 12 miles right?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks MaggieRoseLee. 1sttimegsd, the dog is a male  Hunterisgreat, yes the AD is 12 miles but you do not want to run 12 miles during practice (hard on joints). Once endurance is up and pads tough, the dog can complete 12 miles with no problems. I never ran him more than 2-3 miles in practice. 

Gnash is now 2.5 years old and just beginning to mature, very intense when working and a gentleman at home. I really like this dog.


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Lovely photos!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah good times!!!! I miss that dog! I see the helper throwing a water bottle at Gnash as he came around the blind lol. Did Chris actually connect? 

Gnash has a long bite that needs to be seen to be believed!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Yo Jason, we all miss you big time! I think the water bottle bounced off his noggin  Gnash is finally maturing at 2.5 years, I thought it would never happen. Luv the vid of Falon handling Ikie


----------

